

Visual clutter: It’s worse than you think - lesterbuck
http://www.ionpsych.com/2011/03/24/visual-clutter-its-worse-than-you-think/

======
ZoFreX
Interesting article, I definitely find it harder to concentrate if my desk is
messy. Now I know why! Anyone know why I find it harder to concentrate in
small rooms?

